# This Guy is remarkable with these Birds



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 17, 2022)

I guess the birds imprinted on him. He obviously loves them, and that's nice to see.

Although all the kissing is a bit weird, but they seem to like it, and him. I just cannot imagine kissing a captive bird. This is because I am afraid of captive birds who are not caged, and there is no reason for it.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Awwww they are so cute.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Although all the kissing is a bit weird, but they seem to like it, and him. I just cannot imagine kissing a captive bird


Yeah
I'd end up with shredded lips and a nose with extra holes


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2022)

They love him and he loves them, but too much kissing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Personally I think that's verrry creeepy...  all the kissing, all the stupid dancing around.. I think he's maybe not a full shilling..


----------



## feywon (Aug 17, 2022)

The kissing is a bit much. But some exotic birds do learn it is a sign of affection and like it. 

At the time of her death my Mom had 20 Exotic birds of various species: Mustache Parrot, dove, Cockatoos, MacCaws, other parrot types. Almost all rescues--the owner died and family didn't want--or the owner lost interest (they are a lot of work to keep healthy), or became abusive. Sometimes a Vet intervened.

The mustache parrot, Michael would drink out of her tea glass and got jealous if she was on the phone too long, squawking loudly till she hung up.  One of the large parrots, Oscar, was so abused he did not trust men at all, but after months of work he trusted Mama, and the weeks i cared for him after her death  he tolerated me cleaning his cage and food bowls.  i felt awful when a falling out with my step-dad meant i had to abandon them all to his 'care'.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 17, 2022)

Cute but a 'bit over the top'
The kissing bit and putting them to bed is a bit creepy for me.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Personally I think that's verrry creeepy...  all the kissing, all the stupid dancing around.. I think he's maybe not a full shilling.


Guessing I'm missing a few shillings, whatever that is, I connect with birds...

https://images.app.goo.gl/peMxC2EP6JnXKV3a7


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

My last boss had a large parrot he got when he was 22, that bird lived for 44 years.  I never got the pleasure of meeting the bird but you could hear him talking away in the background when the boss called in from home.

The neighbors behind us had two cockatoos and a large green parrott.  Spring and summer she would bring them out of the house.  They would talk and would even bark like my dogs. Every once in a while one would fly up and sit on the top of the fence.  They were so pretty.


----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> My last boss had a large parrot he got when he was 22, that bird lived for 44 years.  I never got the pleasure of meeting the bird but you could hear him talking away in the background when the boss called in from home.
> 
> The neighbors behind us had two cockatoos and a large green parrott.  Spring and summer she would bring them out of the house.  They would talk and would even bark like my dogs. Every once in a while one would fly up and sit on the top of the fence.  They were so pretty.


Crikey, did they ever wear a collar and tie and read the news.


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2022)

What a happy loving sweet guy. Dare I overthink this fun little video but I feel as if all his love and caring would be best served as a volunteer being a "rocker" in the pediatric ward of the hospital or an orphanage or at a campground for challenged children where they help them do things like ride horses (yes, the kissing would have to go lol). 
But maybe its more of what the birds are doing for him than what he's doing for the birds. 
'


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2022)

I "babysat" a baby Solomon Island Eclectus parrot who was being hand-raised. He had to be hand-fed every two hours during the daytime, so if I went anywhere I had to take him with me.

So I wrapped him up in toilet paper and tucked him down in my cleavage to keep him warm.

He was a noisy little cuss and I got the biggest kick out of watching people trying to figure out where the cheeping was coming from.  I should have said it was just my Playtex Living Bra (remember the jokes about that?)


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2022)

jujube said:


> I "babysat" a baby parrot...He had to be hand-fed every two hours during the daytime, so if I went anywhere I had to take him with me. So I wrapped him up in toilet paper and tucked him down in my cleavage to keep him warm.


 ...hilarious


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2022)

I met a lady once who was doing the same thing with a newborn potbelly pig, except she had a lot more cleavage than I did.  If I tried that with a pig, that poor thang would've fallen out on its head.......

The pig was noiser than the parrot.


----------



## Bella (Aug 17, 2022)

I love birds but you can't trust them because you can't see their hands.  I had a little budgie for ten years. I loved him but sometimes he was very vocal and loud. You wouldn't think that something that small could make so much noise. What was really funny was that he loved Stevie Ray Vaughn. I could play BB King, Eric Clapton, Albert King, etc., and he'd cheep a bit but two notes of any SRV song and that little bird was cheeping his heart out at mega decibles.

This guy obviously loves his birdies and they love him but all that smooching is a bit strange. Hmm, I wonder if he has time for a girlfriend or even wants one?  I certainly wouldn't want to try and compete with those birdies. Maybe birdie love is enough. 

Bella


----------



## Raddragn (Sep 10, 2022)

That is so cool! I had parrots, cockatoos ,parakeets and canaries when I was a full time housewife. Loved them. Unfortunately, I had to find homes for some when I went back to work and moved up here. Broke my heart to have to part with them. Did keep one parrot who lived to be over 40 years before he passed. They are amazing creatures.
What that man does with those parrots is amazing. Some people have a real talent for creatures.


----------

